# Southern Cal



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Derby just completed two series. Callbacks to the 3rd (18 dogs):

1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 23, 24, 27, 29, 30, 31


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open is a triple with two retired on relatively flat terrain. The dogs run from a mound with a taller but narrower mound in front of them that they have to negotiate and from the curve of a channel so that the dog must angle the channel up front enroute to all birds. The first bird down is short and in the middle, thrown left to right, and retired behind a holding blind disguised by brush. The next down on the left is the flyer in the middle distance shot right to left. The three gunners retire behind a holding blind. The last bird down is on the right and by far the longest bird thrown right to left by two gunners who then sit down and remain visible. There is at least one winding channel of water enroute to the long bird. The go bird and the short bird are converging. I am told that some early dogs had problems with the test until the handlers started selecting the flyer first. The ones I watched all did the test with varying hunts by picking up the flyer, then the short retired, then the mark thrown by the long up guns.

The weather is very warm, approaching 90 degrees and humid with little wind most of the time.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby Callbacks to the 4th series (12 dogs):

4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 27, 29, 30, 31

The Open finished just as it turned dark. We are waiting for callbacks. If I can get them and if my Verizon broadband does not switch me to the very weak 4G signal that causes me to be unable to connect in the evenings, I will post them. 

A word of warning. I will be running the Amateur and marshaling the Qual tomorrow, so I will not be able to post anything until the evening and then, only if that weak 4G signal doesn't take over. I'll try to keep you all informed when I can.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Thank you Judy for your excellent reporting as usual. Good luck to you and Trek tomorrow. Will be here cheering you on. 

Arleen


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Judy and good luck tomorrow! Lorraine


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

As always Judy - Great Job - thank you- good luck to u and TREK


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Judy and good luck this weekend.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Judy go Trek go


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the good luck wishes. I wasn't hinting for those but they are nice to have. Just wanted you to know why you might not hear from me tomorrow.

I did get the Open Callbacks for tonight. They are 3rd hand so I apologize for any errors. There are 33 dogs back:

1, 3, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 20, 21, 22, 24, 25, 26, 31, 33, 34, 37, 38, 41, 44, 46, 48, 51, 55, 59, 60, 61, 63, 65


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Derby Results:

1. #5 Marble Mountain's Chocolate Haze
2. #27 Dottie Ray's Blue 4 You
3. #4 Suncrest Winter Rye
4. #8 Utopia's Red Desert Sun
RJ #14 Crescent City Warrior
JAMs
#9 Moonstones Melody
#11 Fear the Beard
#12 Blue Wing Teal X
#13 Pah Rah's Dreamgirl
#29 Sako VI
#31 Wetlands Maggie P.I.

Congrats to all who placed and got ribbons.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all the Derby places and Jams.
Thanks for posting Arleen.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to Mike , Maureen and Haze!


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Wahoo to Mike Taylor and Haze on the Derby win!!! 
Lorraine


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd series-24 dogs

1, 6, 8, 9,10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25, 27, 32, 35, 36, 40, 41, 42, 46


----------



## rgundog (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats to the Hacker's and Mike Taylor on Haze's Derby win!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Qual had a triple with one retired. The first and shortest bird down was on the right thrown left to right from the end of a row of tules. The gunner sat down and was partially hidden by the tules. The second bird down was thrown right to left and the gunner retired behind a holding blind that was fairly tight behind the right hand gunner but somewhat longer. There were channels of water enroute to these birds. The flyer was way off to the left and much longer than the other two marks shot right to left on land. The dogs seemed to have the most trouble with the middle retired bird as many saw the shorter gun as they exited the water on the way to the middle mark and hunted until they were headed back to the old fall. Others went wide to the left of the middle mark and couldn't wind it and got lost in no man's land. There were 16 dogs called back to the combined 2nd and 3rd series which was a land blind with a channel of water up front and a water blind with multiple entries. Qual Callbacks to the 4th series tomorrow (10 dogs):

1, 3, 8, 9, 12, 15, 16, 18, 21, 22


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Hope to see good results for you, Judy!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Results:

1st - Cutter - Kahn 
2nd - Pink - Costa
3rd - Moda - Tyson
4th - Lilly - Stroud-Swingle/Sargenti
RJ - Casey - Koch/Patopea
JAM's: 3, 15, 21, 44, 63 (There might have been another JAM. There was some confusion about a number, and I might have missed one)

Qual Results:

1st - Hawkeye - Moore
2nd - Moxie - Gulvin
3rd - Abe - Morrison/Erhardt
4th - Taz - McCowan & Greer/Taylor
RJ - Kaylee - Harrigfeld
JAM's - 3, 9, 12, 21


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

Judy Myers said:


> Qual Results:
> 
> 1st - Hawkeye - Moore


Uh oh Lynn! :shock:

Congratulations to you and everyone who finished and thank Judy yet again for your reports.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry. The 4G Verizon broadband network was down yesterday from 3:00 until late into the evening. Here are the belated Am results:

1st - Blue - Bell
2nd - Rio - Nelson
3rd - Ivy - Kahn
4th - Moda - Tyson
RJ - Libby - Cope
JAM's - 8, 9, 21, 23, 32, 35, 40


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Woo hoo, way to go Lynn and Rio! Congrats on your Am 2d!!!!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Lynn & Rio


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

WHOOHOO Lynn and Rio!!!! HOW GREAT IS THAT? Yeah...

Sarita


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

WOW! Huge congrats to Maureen and Larry Hacker on Haze's win!!! Two wonderful NV people that were hooked by the dog games just a couple of years ago.


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Lynn and Rio!

--Susan


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Amateur 2nd  Congratulations!!!

Judy


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Way to go, Lynn! When you're tired of Rio you can leave him at my house. Congratulations!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Super Lynn and Rio on your Am second congratulations!!!!


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

I will echo others' sentiments! Way to go Rio and Lynn!!! Well deserved!


----------

